# Suche diese Ameisen Cliparts!



## medico (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier folgende Clipart bei Boxedart.com gefunden. Brauche von diesen Ameisen noch mehr, z.b. in anderen Posen oder so. Wisst Ihr wo ich diese bekomme?


----------



## medico (22. Dezember 2005)

keiner eine Idee wo ich sowas finde?


----------



## sehami (23. Dezember 2005)

Selber zeichnen lassen..
Nen Kumpel von mir zeichnet Comics usw. Kostet aber auch was..
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken.


----------

